
Command-line CSS spriting  - Uncle_Sam
http://www.phpied.com/command-line-css-spriting/
======
JoachimSchipper
The basic idea works, but note that

    
    
        cmd `ls`
        cmd `ls *png`
    

should be written as

    
    
        cmd *
        cmd *.png

------
alanh
I’d been passively hoping for a command-line image spriting tool for a while,
so this is great.

But I don’t need it anymore. I’ve discovered @chriseppstein’s fabulous
Compass. Now you don’t even need a command line — you can sprite directly in
your (s)css!

[http://beta.compass-
style.org/reference/compass/helpers/spri...](http://beta.compass-
style.org/reference/compass/helpers/sprites/)

(This version isn’t stable yet, so install with `gem install compass --pre`.
Actually, not sure if this feature is stable yet or not, but the beta version
of Compass rocks.)

~~~
trampsymphony
Also worth checking out:

\- for flexibility, the CSS Sprite gem
(<https://github.com/flyerhzm/css_sprite>)

\- for ease of use, the Lemonade gem
(<https://github.com/hagenburger/lemonade>)

~~~
moeffju
Lemonade has actually been rolled into compass in the beta. It is highly
recommended to use the compass beta over the lemonade gem now.

------
grayrest
If you're going to use a tool to do your spriting, you might as well go all
the way and data-uri inline your images. Spriting is a leaky abstraction that
only exists today because the recipe for getting them working in old IE is
complex enough that it needs to be automated.

------
jmcnevin
No love for ImageMagick "montage"?

<http://www.imagemagick.org/script/montage.php>

<http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage>

------
Jasber
I just made one of these in Python:
<https://github.com/bradjasper/sprite/blob/master/sprite>

Currently it only does fixed-width sprites, but handles the generation of CSS
for you.

------
hdragomir
You may not have too much control over the positioning of the sprite parts,
but that's minor.

Can't wait to use this!

~~~
troels
Sure you do. Imagemagick can do almost anything.

------
tropin
What browsers do support this? Do it break when the user changes font size, as
I've read somewhere?

------
pluc
<http://spriteme.org/>

